# Random RCN Historical Questions



## Old Naval Guard (31 Jul 2010)

Hello,This is my first post on this fourm,being a new member so please be kind. With the 100th Celebrations for the Navy coming to a close what will become of the RCN painted Seaking?. Will it be repainted or sent to a museum. I must admit I like the way it looks  :2c: I hope they would send her to a Avation Museum Any Guess? Thanks in advance  Old naval Guard


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Jul 2010)

Since its still a functional unit used by our Air Dets why would we want to reduce our numbers available even farther by putting it in a museum. Its paint and it can be put back on when that aircraft is officially retired.


----------



## Old Naval Guard (31 Jul 2010)

OK, I thought perhaps with the New Helicopter coming this bird might stay as is. I belive they have a couple already. Thanks Old Naval Guard


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Jul 2010)

Old Naval Guard said:
			
		

> OK, I thought perhaps with the New Helicopter coming this bird might stay as is. I belive they have a couple already. Thanks Old Naval Guard



One is being tested but it has not been handed over to the Air Force.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Aug 2010)

I have seen her buzzing by the Yard lately and I agree she is pretty in her new "Old" colours.  Must make the Zoomies cringe to see "Navy" on her flanks.


----------



## Baz (4 Aug 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I have seen her buzzing by the Yard lately and I agree she is pretty in her new "Old" colours.  Must make the Zoomies cringe to see "Navy" on her flanks.



I for one am quite proud of it...

There is a plan to have an original config paint scheme one in the museum, and one in the latest config when we stop flying them.  They're called the "bookends."


----------



## Old Naval Guard (10 Aug 2010)

Hi I am looking for info on HMCS Bonaventure, Magnificent. Pics and info leading to the rise and fall of Canadian Naval Aviation. Also info on the trade of Naval air Bosn, trade badges ect. Cheers and thanks Old naval Guard


----------



## Old Naval Guard (10 Aug 2010)

Hi ,can anyone recommend a Good book or online resource about the Navy in the 1960s and what it went through during the unification experience Thanks in advance Old Naval Guard


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2010)

Some infor and links here :

http://cnag.ncf.ca/

Photos here :

http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/canada/navyair/

More :

http://www.aircraftcarrier.name/canada/airservicehistory/

http://www.flightglobal.com/pdfarchive/view/1951/1951%20-%200769.html

Maybe you can find a copy of these books :

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/oh-ho/detail-eng.asp?BfBookLang=1&BfId=37

http://www.amazon.ca/Hands-Flying-Stations-Recollective-1945-1954/dp/0969722907


----------



## Hawk (10 Aug 2010)

Also check here:

http://www.underthecat.com/

Hawk


----------

